# worried...please help



## 22089 (Feb 15, 2007)

ive read that if u throw up after u take a pill that its like skipping a pill...well on the 19th of jan. i threw up early in the morning(around 2 a.m.) & the night before(the 18th) i had sex...on the 19th i forgot to take my pill so one the 20th i took the one i missed & on the 21st i took the one i was suppose to take on the 20th & so on until the 23rd i took two in one day to get caught up & then i had a period.at the beginning of feb. i woke up not feeling good at all & i threw up but after that i was fine,it wasnt like a stomach virus or anything. my real period was suppose to start around the 10th of feb. but it hasnt happened yet,but around that time(maybe the 8th or something) i had a pinkish discharge when i would go to the bathroom but not everytime i would go...& that lasted for about three days,ive read that implantation bleeding happens around the time youre expecting your period. ive also been very very dizzy lately. i took 2 pregnancy tests & both came back negative.could i still be pregnant?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not a medical doctor, but it's unlikely you're pregnant if you had a period at the beginning of February.The breakthrough bleeding (spotting) you experienced may be a result of your body getting re-adjusted to the pills and back on track after getting an early period (the first instead of the tenth of the month).I recommend consulting with your regular physician. Only he or she would be able to run more accurate medical tests and/or give advice on what the underlying cause of your symptoms is.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

From what I know of the pill, you can't "catch up" if you forget to take one. I mean, taking two in one day doesn't sound like something to do. I thought if you miss a day it's the same as vomiting and you're supposed to take other precautions for 7 days or so? Anyhoo, also to me seems unlikely you're pregnant but it's worth going to your doctor and explaining what happened, they might also clear up the skipping pills issue for you. Hope you get the answer you want soon. Good luck


----------



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

You could also call a Planned Parenthood they could explain things to you a lot better than we ever could plus you might want to make an appointment with them for a check up too...


----------

